# Best place to rent equipment



## ftabbara (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi All,

I am the Co-founder of a startup company called Kroogo.com that helps folks like us find the best deal on equipment rentals.

If you are a fan of Priceline, Hotwire or just simply like getting a good deal you will love Kroogo.com. Type in what equipment you are looking to rent and sit back and relax while we search for the best rates from 40+ local rental shops. It is free, It is easy and you save.

I would love to hear back from you and hopefully have you give us a try.

Please reach out to me at [email protected] if you have any questions.

Cheers everyone!


----------

